# I have a problem download freebsd



## itcoder (May 27, 2009)

Hello, I have a problem witch download freebsd. Show message 'Unable to load a kernel' 
/ 
 can't load kernel
  comand:   ls /boot 

| have  kernel.prev ,

When trying to begin comand :   load /boot/kernel.prev/kernel  or boot /boot/kernel.prev/kernel  I have message can't find '/boot/kernel.prev/kernel   , version Freebsd 7.0. Help me please


----------



## SirDice (May 27, 2009)

What did you download?

Try one of the recent ISO images, burn it and boot from it.

ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ISO-IMAGES-i386/7.2/

Just disk1.iso should be enough.


----------



## itcoder (May 27, 2009)

I downdload with iso Image, but how I much get my file system, command: mount not permited ,


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 27, 2009)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/install-start.html


----------



## gcampton (Oct 7, 2009)

*Same prob*

I just downloaded and installed RC build (md5 ok, verify write ok), I have never used FreeBSD before but have been using linux for about 1 year. Resized my windows partition minus 36gb, set up a slice in the free space, chose auto partitioning. Set up installation, after hitting commit it copied numerous files over but only took about 15minutes. Beings it's only a 600mb disk and everything else was setup this was probably normal. Then I got a screen asking for any final changes to the system, I chose yes and went in to check the menu selections realizing it was simply the same menu chose commit again which took me straight to the changes window, I looked around for some kind of finalization to show it had installed properly but couldn't find anything so rebooted into my Linux Mint partition and added menu entry to grub.
Rebooted into FreeBSD and after some long reading of the HDD I recieved an error:


```
Starting Up...

BTX Loader 1.00 BTX Version is 1.02
Consoles: internal video/keyboard
BIOS drive C: is disk0
BIOS 639kB/2093504kB available memory

FreeBSD/i386 bootstrap loader, Revision 1.1
(root@almedia.sce.buffalo.edu, some date)
Loading /boot/defaults/loader.conf
Unable to load a kernel!
/
can't load 'kernel'

OK_
```

anyone have any ideas? I would be very grateful for any help


----------



## gcampton (Oct 8, 2009)

Ok I kinda fixed it, reinstalled can boot into shell, startx did nothing, there doesn't seem to be anything much in /usr/bin or /usr/local/bin I checked out some FreeBSD vs Linux youtube video and the team installed X off the first CD, but it doesn't seem to be on my install disk I searched it fully and there's no X11 folders, so I downloaded and burned the dvd which should solve my probs.


----------



## Beastie (Oct 8, 2009)

gcampton said:
			
		

> the team installed X off the first CD, but it doesn't seem to be on my install disk I searched it fully and there's no X11 folders


There *is*. It's in /packages/All or /packages/X11*. xorg-7.*.tbz is Xorg's meta port. And TWM is on disc1 too. GNOME and KDE are on disc2.

However these packages (including the ones on the DVD) are outdated, so you should use pkg_add -r on a stable repository. Check the handbook for that.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 8, 2009)

Beastie said:
			
		

> There *is*. It's in /packages/All or /packages/X11*. xorg-7.*.tbz is Xorg's meta port. And TWM is on disc1 too. GNOME and KDE are on disc2.



Not on the 8.0-RC1 disks..



> ISO images for all supported architectures are available on the FTP sites, and a "memory stick" image is available for amd64/i386 architectures.  *For amd64/i386 architectures the cdrom and memstick images include the documentation packages this time but no other packages.*  The DVD image includes a rough pass at what packages will be available on the official release media but is subject to change between now and release.



http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-stable/2009-September/052024.html


----------



## Beastie (Oct 8, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Not on the 8.0-RC1 disks..


I didn't realize he was using RC as I didn't carefully read post #5 and thought it was still 7.0 as in post #1. It'll teach me not to carefully read an entire thread from start to end :r


----------

